# Can you build your own Honey Pump?



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

Where I work we have "barrel" pumps that we use to pump oil from 55 gallon barrels. It runs off compressed air. It will pump 150 weight oil in 20 degree weather so I'm sure it would pump honey. The only draw back being you would have to have a air compressor to run it.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Any of these pumps listed at WW Granger work? Check out the slurry pumps. Has a SSV rating of 3000.

http://www.grainger.com/production/info/ww-granger.htm


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey guys.

I was looking at the pumps on Grainger. That is what prompted me to think about building my own. I think I could save about 1/3 of the $$ but it still isn't cheap. I'd hate to drop the dough and then figure out after the fact that I got the wrong kind of pump to handle honey.

I have a compressor so that isn't a problem as far as needing air. I just want to make sure that no matter what I use, it will be the right type of unit for honey and won't contaminate it in any way.

Grainger had some brass gear pumps that look very similar to the ones the beesupply houses sell. Unfortunately, its impossible to tell if the inner gears are similar or quite different.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Take the oil pump off your truck


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

honey pumps are food grade, and others are not. Also alot of barrel pumps use oil from the barrel to lubricate the pump and you will not get that with honey. There are plenty of food grade pumps available for other items, like milk, you just need to search for them.http://www.syltone.com/transportation/acrobats/fp2000specsheet.pdf


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

Has anyone successfully build a nice (food grade) honey pump and saved any money? I have searched around Grainger and everywhere I can think of. A decent food grade rotary gear pump cost $400+ (Steel Gears $250+ Food Grade? I don't think so) Add a nice 1HP electric motor $150+ throw in some pulleys and a belt $50+ Wire the motor with proper 15A wire & plug $30+ Plus build the frame and make guards for the pulleys and belts $xxx and time? I am thinking that the Maxant Pump (400-1) or the MannLake HP-476 may be the way to go. I like both vendors, I am just not sure on who's pump would be a better fit.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

I see some of the barrel/ oil pumps and they are made with lead 
Not all lead but it is listed on the metals used in the cast 
I would watch out for that


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I scored one without a motor on ebay for 60.00 Also note the a Diaphragm chemical pump (virgin) will pump honey fine, cold honey is slow. but does pump (cold being less than 70 Deg to me....)


----------

